# respondendo a "Desculpe!"



## La finlandesa

Oi,
 gostaria de saber todas as respostas possíveis para dizer quando alguém te fala "desculpe!".


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Vou começar pela óbvia:
"Não foi nada".


----------



## Carfer

A habitual em Portugal é _'Não há nada a desculpar_' ou _'Não tem nada que desculpar_'


----------



## XiaoRoel

Eu emprego "não há de que".


----------



## Serena77

Eu uso:

"Não foi nada"
"Tudo bem"
"Não tem problema / sem problemas"


----------



## XiaoRoel

Isso de tudo bem é muito brasileiro. Cá em gíria (e com muito carinho) chamamos os brasileiros "_tudobem_" (muitas vezes com tudobom detrás): _
- De onde é o Marcelo? 
- É *tudobem*_, _*tudobom*_. 
_-Ah, é Brasileiro_


----------



## satitsu

Eu diria:

. Nada 
. (Calao) Ta se bem


----------



## brasileirinho

XiaoRoel said:


> Eu emprego "não há de que".



Não estou dizendo que está errado, mas me sôa muito estranho essa forma de responder a um 'desculpe'.

Melhor seria dizer "Não foi nada"

"Não há de que" costuma ser empregado após alguém dizer "Obrigado".


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Não estou dizendo que está errado, mas me sôa muito estranho essa forma de responder a um 'desculpe'.
> Melhor seria dizer "Não foi nada"
> "Não há de que" costuma ser empregado após alguém dizer "Obrigado".


Ninguem nunca me dissera nada a respecto. Seria por amabilidade.
Tomo nota. Obrigadinho.


----------



## Carfer

XiaoRoel said:


> Ninguem nunca me dissera nada a respecto. Seria por amabilidade.
> Tomo nota. Obrigadinho.


 
Não vejo porque não usar. Concordo com Brasileirinho que será uma resposta mais comum a um agradecimento, mas não me soa nada mal como resposta a um pedido de desculpa. No fim de contas, trata-se de responder que a pessoa não tem razão, nem para agradecer nem para pedir desculpa: _'Não tem/há de quê!_'.
Tal como XiaoRoel, estou certo de já ter ouvido e quase certo também de que já o disse muitas vezes.


----------



## Serena77

Lembrei de outra, mas é usada formalmente:

"Não se preocupe"

Concordo com o Brasileirinho com relação ao "não há de que".

Aqui no Brasil usamos esta expressão quando alguém nos diz "obrigado/a", embora faça até sentido usá-la com pedidos de desculpa também.

XiaoRoel,

Interessante o que vc mencionou, sobre o "tudo bem" e os brasileiros rs.

A expressão "tudo bem" é bem multi-uso aqui...

Serve pra cumprimentar, pra desculpar, pra verificar se o interlocutor está entendendo, etc etc rs

Abraços


----------



## vf2000

Acho que há duas situações diferentes para um pedido de desculpas. Uma é aquela que duas pessoas se trombam na rua:
- Desculpe
- Nada 
Já ouvi gente dizer "tranqüilo".

Outra coisa é responder a um pedido de desculpas de um amigo ou colega de trabalho. Esse caso talvez mereça uma resposta mais longa, do tipo "não foi nada, não há nada que desculpar, está desculpado, não se preocupe com isso, que bobagem".

Estava pensando se devemos dizer também as possibilidades para quando a pessoa não aceita as desculpas. Será?


----------



## Nonstar

Não sei se é usada em outras cidades, em São Paulo dizemos "imagina!", também.


----------



## chemx

Morando no Brasil, aprendí varias. Se alguém fala desculpe, tu respondes com: imagina, ´magina (muito informal, porém, demasiado comum), qué isso?, nao tem problema, fica sussi (informal), sem crise (informal).
Oservacao: sao expresoes do Paraná.


----------



## La finlandesa

Se alguém falar "Imagina" (quando outro falou "Desculpe"), o que quer dizer com esta expressão? Que acha que não foi nada?


----------



## Serena77

Exatamente... significa que "não foi nada", que a pessoa não precisa se preocupar.

Engraçado que dificilmente dizemos "imagina"... dizemos "Magina".. .vai entender...


----------



## Fer BA

Eu sempre ouvi _Imagina_ após um _Obrigado_...também é multi-uso?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Fer BA said:


> Eu sempre ouvi _Imagina_ após um _Obrigado_...também é multi-uso?


 
*Imagina/Imagine! Não foi nada!* Usa-se quando alguém está agradecendo um favor.


----------



## Serena77

Fer Ba

Vc pode ouvir "Imagina!" depois de um "obrigado" ou de um "desculpe".

Por exemplo, uma situação típica aqui em São Paulo: ônibus lotado. E alguém pisa no teu pé sem querer ou se vc está sentado e a pessoa só falta cair em cima de vc... rs. Se ela pedir desculpa, vc pode falar "magina" (ou seja, não foi nada, não se preocupe...).


----------



## Fer BA

Obrigado Serena!


----------



## Maria S.

E "Não faz mal!" ??


----------



## Carfer

Maria S. said:


> E "Não faz mal!" ??


Em Portugal é muito comum.


----------



## gato radioso

Diriam vocês:
_Sem problema!_
Ou soa isto pouco natural?


----------



## Carfer

Sem problema😊.


----------



## Guigo

Foi durante as Olimpíadas de 2016, no Rio de Janeiro. Estávamos eu e meu filho mais velho, rodando com as esposas, pelas áreas turísticas da cidade (havia novidades, inclusive para os locais, como nós), quando esbarrei em uma jovem senhora.

Falei: _Desculpa!_
Ela respondeu:_ 'Magina!_

Meu filho, então, me olhou com uma típica expressão _paulista detected. _Acho que ele acertou, em cheio!


----------



## Alecm

O Imagina ou 'magina de São Paulo se espalhou por boa parte do país.


----------



## gato radioso

Alecm said:


> O Imagina ou 'magina de São Paulo se espalhou por boa parte do país.



Uma pergunta: na televisão brasileira, qual é o sotaque mais comum?
Isso pode explicar por qué há variantes locais que acabam por espalhar-se por todo o país.


----------



## Nonstar

gato radioso said:


> Uma pergunta: na televisão brasileira, qual é o sotaque mais comum?
> Isso pode explicar por qué há variantes locais que acabam por espalhar-se por todo o país.


Creio serem os sotaques do Rio de Janeiro e São Paulo, gato.


----------



## pkogan

Talvez O QUE É ISSO possa ser uma outra opção.


----------



## jazyk

O que é isso acho que não. Que é isso pode.


----------

